# LIST OF MEDS THAT HELP DP/DR



## lacuevadeloso

Hello, since I'm considering going back to my psychiatrist, I figure I ask directly for your positive experiences with meds. I would specially appreciate input from Homeskooled, University Girl, Free Song and NODID, whom seem to have quite a bit of ground covered. 
Let's try to keep a simple list of recommended Drugs so we can approach our doctors with choices and decide.

Thanks.


----------



## David Kozin

This chart may be difficult to read, however it was somewhat difficult to import in this manner. What you are looking at are all results from the study and the frequency of responses that were made in the test. This is not to say that just because there are more responses that this means that this drug is more helpful, it simply could mean it just is prescribed more. For example, SSRIs have many individuals who have responded, however this does not suggest that it is the number one medical treatment for DP/DR. For example, some drugs such as Opiate blockers are not going to be prescribed often in general practice, so the numbers are going to be unusually low.

That being said, this chart is simply:
The Frequency of Responses of Self-reports of how individuals taking our study responded and how they feel the medication affected them. It does not make any claim that any medication is better or worse, however it is a good collection of responses from members of this board on all of the different medications that individuals have takes. I will included a supplement chart to indicate the answers some individuals provided for medications that are not included on this list. Also note, these are medication categories and not an individual medication.



Code:


Stimulants (Dexedrine, Adderall, Ritalin)<br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       |                  | Frequency | Percent | Valid Percent | Cumulative Percent | <br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 | Valid | Never Prescribed | 366       | 92.9    | 92.9          | 92.9               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | slightly better  | 7         | 1.8     | 1.8           | 94.7               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | aboutthesame     | 7         | 1.8     | 1.8           | 96.4               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | slightly worse   | 7         | 1.8     | 1.8           | 98.2               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | much better      | 2         | .5      | .5            | 98.7               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | much worse       | 2         | .5      | .5            | 99.2               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | very much worse  | 2         | .5      | .5            | 99.7               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | very much better | 1         | .3      | .3            | 100.0              | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Total            | 394       | 100.0   | 100.0         |                    | <br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
<br />
Traditional Antipsychotics (Thorazine, Stelazine, Haldol)<br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       |                  | Frequency | Percent | Valid Percent | Cumulative Percent | <br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 | Valid | Never Prescribed | 364       | 92.4    | 92.4          | 92.4               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | aboutthesame     | 18        | 4.6     | 4.6           | 97.0               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | slightly better  | 3         | .8      | .8            | 97.7               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | slightly worse   | 3         | .8      | .8            | 98.5               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | much worse       | 3         | .8      | .8            | 99.2               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | very much worse  | 3         | .8      | .8            | 100.0              | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Total            | 394       | 100.0   | 100.0         |                    | <br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
<br />
Atypical Antipsychotics (Zyprexa, Risperdal)<br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       |                  | Frequency | Percent | Valid Percent | Cumulative Percent | <br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 | Valid | Never Prescribed | 322       | 81.7    | 81.7          | 81.7               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | aboutthesame     | 29        | 7.4     | 7.4           | 89.1               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | much worse       | 12        | 3.0     | 3.0           | 92.1               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | slightly worse   | 10        | 2.5     | 2.5           | 94.7               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | slightly better  | 9         | 2.3     | 2.3           | 97.0               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | very much worse  | 9         | 2.3     | 2.3           | 99.2               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | much better      | 3         | .8      | .8            | 100.0              | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Total            | 394       | 100.0   | 100.0         |                    | <br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
<br />
Selective Serotonin Reuptake Inhibitors "SSRIs" (Prozac, Zoloft, Paxil)<br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       |                  | Frequency | Percent | Valid Percent | Cumulative Percent | <br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 | Valid | Never Prescribed | 196       | 49.7    | 49.7          | 49.7               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | aboutthesame     | 73        | 18.5    | 18.5          | 68.3               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | slightly better  | 50        | 12.7    | 12.7          | 81.0               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | much better      | 32        | 8.1     | 8.1           | 89.1               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | much worse       | 15        | 3.8     | 3.8           | 92.9               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | slightly worse   | 13        | 3.3     | 3.3           | 96.2               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | very much worse  | 11        | 2.8     | 2.8           | 99.0               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | very much better | 4         | 1.0     | 1.0           | 100.0              | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Total            | 394       | 100.0   | 100.0         |                    | <br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
<br />
Opiates (Morphine, Oxycontin)<br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       |                  | Frequency | Percent | Valid Percent | Cumulative Percent | <br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 | Valid | Never Prescribed | 389       | 98.7    | 98.7          | 98.7               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | aboutthesame     | 3         | .8      | .8            | 99.5               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | slightly worse   | 2         | .5      | .5            | 100.0              | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Total            | 394       | 100.0   | 100.0         |                    | <br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
<br />
Opiate blockers (Naltrexone, Nalmefene)<br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       |                  | Frequency | Percent | Valid Percent | Cumulative Percent | <br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 | Valid | Never Prescribed | 390       | 99.0    | 99.0          | 99.0               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | much worse       | 2         | .5      | .5            | 99.5               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | slightly better  | 1         | .3      | .3            | 99.7               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | slightly worse   | 1         | .3      | .3            | 100.0              | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Total            | 394       | 100.0   | 100.0         |                    | <br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
<br />
Barbiturates (Barbital, Phenobarbital)<br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       |                  | Frequency | Percent | Valid Percent | Cumulative Percent | <br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 | Valid | Never Prescribed | 390       | 99.0    | 99.0          | 99.0               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | aboutthesame     | 2         | .5      | .5            | 99.5               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | slightly worse   | 2         | .5      | .5            | 100.0              | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Total            | 394       | 100.0   | 100.0         |                    | <br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
<br />
Benzodiazepines (Valium, Xanax, Klonopin)<br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       |                  | Frequency | Percent | Valid Percent | Cumulative Percent | <br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 | Valid | Never Prescribed | 271       | 68.8    | 68.8          | 68.8               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | slightly better  | 47        | 11.9    | 11.9          | 80.7               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | aboutthesame     | 32        | 8.1     | 8.1           | 88.8               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | much better      | 29        | 7.4     | 7.4           | 96.2               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | slightly worse   | 5         | 1.3     | 1.3           | 97.5               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | very much better | 4         | 1.0     | 1.0           | 98.5               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | much worse       | 4         | 1.0     | 1.0           | 99.5               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | very much worse  | 2         | .5      | .5            | 100.0              | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Total            | 394       | 100.0   | 100.0         |                    | <br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
<br />
Anticonvulsants (Tegretol, Depakote, Neurontin, Lamictal)<br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       |                  | Frequency | Percent | Valid Percent | Cumulative Percent | <br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 | Valid | Never Prescribed | 354       | 89.8    | 89.8          | 89.8               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | aboutthesame     | 18        | 4.6     | 4.6           | 94.4               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | slightly better  | 11        | 2.8     | 2.8           | 97.2               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | slightly worse   | 4         | 1.0     | 1.0           | 98.2               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | much better      | 3         | .8      | .8            | 99.0               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | much worse       | 2         | .5      | .5            | 99.5               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | very much better | 1         | .3      | .3            | 99.7               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | very much worse  | 1         | .3      | .3            | 100.0              | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Total            | 394       | 100.0   | 100.0         |                    | <br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
<br />
Tricyclic antidepressants (Desipramine, Clomipramine)<br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       |                  | Frequency | Percent | Valid Percent | Cumulative Percent | <br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 | Valid | Never Prescribed | 349       | 88.6    | 88.6          | 88.6               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | aboutthesame     | 25        | 6.3     | 6.3           | 94.9               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | slightly better  | 6         | 1.5     | 1.5           | 96.4               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | slightly worse   | 5         | 1.3     | 1.3           | 97.7               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | very much worse  | 5         | 1.3     | 1.3           | 99.0               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | much worse       | 3         | .8      | .8            | 99.7               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | very much better | 1         | .3      | .3            | 100.0              | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Total            | 394       | 100.0   | 100.0         |                    | <br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
<br />
Tricyclic inhibitor antidepressants (Parnate, Nardil, Marplan)<br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       |                  | Frequency | Percent | Valid Percent | Cumulative Percent | <br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 | Valid | Never Prescribed | 378       | 95.9    | 95.9          | 95.9               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | aboutthesame     | 7         | 1.8     | 1.8           | 97.7               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | slightly better  | 3         | .8      | .8            | 98.5               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | much better      | 2         | .5      | .5            | 99.0               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | much worse       | 2         | .5      | .5            | 99.5               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | very much better | 1         | .3      | .3            | 99.7               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | slightly worse   | 1         | .3      | .3            | 100.0              | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Total            | 394       | 100.0   | 100.0         |                    | <br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
<br />
Beta blockers (Propanolol)<br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       |                  | Frequency | Percent | Valid Percent | Cumulative Percent | <br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 | Valid | Never Prescribed | 368       | 93.4    | 93.4          | 93.4               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | aboutthesame     | 19        | 4.8     | 4.8           | 98.2               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | slightly better  | 3         | .8      | .8            | 99.0               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | much better      | 1         | .3      | .3            | 99.2               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | slightly worse   | 1         | .3      | .3            | 99.5               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | much worse       | 1         | .3      | .3            | 99.7               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | very much worse  | 1         | .3      | .3            | 100.0              | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Total            | 394       | 100.0   | 100.0         |                    | <br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
<br />
Litihium Therapy<br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       |                  | Frequency | Percent | Valid Percent | Cumulative Percent | <br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 | Valid | Never Prescribed | 384       | 97.5    | 97.5          | 97.5               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | aboutthesame     | 7         | 1.8     | 1.8           | 99.2               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | slightly worse   | 2         | .5      | .5            | 99.7               | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | slightly better  | 1         | .3      | .3            | 100.0              | <br />
 |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Total            | 394       | 100.0   | 100.0         |                    | <br />
 | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ |

National Organization of Drug-Induced Disorders ? 2006


----------



## David Kozin

These is just rough data, for a simple answer you have to look at the types of symptoms that are most significant for your case and also what (if other) types of problems may be ongoing.

As you can see from the variety of responses, people react very differently to the same medication and it is hard to put one down as a simple list.

It is reasonable that drugs like Xanax and Valium are going to receive higher marks on the study because they are going would most likely have reduced some of the anxiety symptoms, consequently the responses on the study would be higher. This does not suggest that these type of drugs helped specific DP/DR symptoms. I think this chart is useful as a foundation for us, but nothing more than that. IT SHOULD NOT BE USED AS A TOOL TO SELF-MEDICATE, but should is going to be used to demonstrate to the clinical and research community the types of drugs DPD patients are taking and what these individuals are rating their effectiveness as. From here, it is good to look forward to further discussion from those individuals that did fill out the study to talk more about how these medications helped or did not help them.

Best,

David


----------



## 1A

Lots of fish and cod liver oil + magnesium helped alleviate DP for me.

If you decide to investigate, I recommend going to a decent health food store. There is a lot of "crap" on the market -- you would want potent capsules from a reputable company.


----------



## David Kozin

To add to the other medications/supplements that were used here is the chart of responses (although there effectiveness has not been added because of the database set-up and I have not converted them over. Obviously, some of there belong in other categories and this has been handled.

Defintely, not every substance is equal as 1A says. It is important to realize that many medications have originated or still come from plant sources. Absorbtion rates of substances (and I do not like the word supplement) that you buy on-line, etc are very important. Knowing a good herbalist or Integrative Medicine Doctor is a very good find. Many common foods, including Grapefruit, have significant effects on the body and also on the metabolization of medications that you may be taking.



Code:


Other I<br />
 | ----- | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       |                      | Frequency | Percent | Valid Percent | Cumulative Percent | <br />
 | ----- | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 | Valid |                      | 344       | 87.3    | 87.3          | 87.3               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | 0                    | 4         | 1.0     | 1.0           | 88.3               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | none                 | 2         | .5      | .5            | 88.8               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Seroquel             | 2         | .5      | .5            | 89.3               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | wellbutrin           | 2         | .5      | .5            | 89.8               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | n/a                  | 1         | .3      | .3            | 90.1               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | venlafaxine          | 1         | .3      | .3            | 90.4               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | seroquel             | 1         | .3      | .3            | 90.6               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | buspar               | 1         | .3      | .3            | 90.9               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | imiprimine           | 1         | .3      | .3            | 91.1               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | imimpramine          | 1         | .3      | .3            | 91.4               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | doxepin              | 1         | .3      | .3            | 91.6               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Wellbutrin SR        | 1         | .3      | .3            | 91.9               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Remeron              | 1         | .3      | .3            | 92.1               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Efexxor              | 1         | .3      | .3            | 92.4               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | muchmoredontremember | 1         | .3      | .3            | 92.6               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Paxil                | 1         | .3      | .3            | 92.9               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | cipralex             | 1         | .3      | .3            | 93.1               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Ritalin              | 1         | .3      | .3            | 93.4               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | triavil              | 1         | .3      | .3            | 93.7               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | anti-histamines      | 1         | .3      | .3            | 93.9               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | remeron              | 1         | .3      | .3            | 94.2               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Clonodine            | 1         | .3      | .3            | 94.4               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Seroxat              | 1         | .3      | .3            | 94.7               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | ephedrine \          | 1         | .3      | .3            | 94.9               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | phenotoyn            | 1         | .3      | .3            | 95.2               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | visteril             | 1         | .3      | .3            | 95.4               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Piracetam            | 1         | .3      | .3            | 95.7               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | prozac               | 1         | .3      | .3            | 95.9               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Effexor XR           | 1         | .3      | .3            | 96.2               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | cant remember        | 1         | .3      | .3            | 96.4               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Trazodone            | 1         | .3      | .3            | 96.7               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | cymbalta             | 1         | .3      | .3            | 97.0               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | stematil             | 1         | .3      | .3            | 97.2               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Topamax              | 1         | .3      | .3            | 97.5               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | XANAX /WITHDRAWL     | 1         | .3      | .3            | 97.7               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Ativan               | 1         | .3      | .3            | 98.0               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Mirtabene            | 1         | .3      | .3            | 98.2               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | None                 | 1         | .3      | .3            | 98.5               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Reboxetine           | 1         | .3      | .3            | 98.7               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Trazadone            | 1         | .3      | .3            | 99.0               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | pot phos tissue salt | 1         | .3      | .3            | 99.2               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Effexor              | 1         | .3      | .3            | 99.5               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Mirtazapine (Avanza) | 1         | .3      | .3            | 99.7               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Phenibut             | 1         | .3      | .3            | 100.0              | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Total                | 394       | 100.0   | 100.0         |                    | <br />
 | ----- | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
<br />
Other II<br />
 | ----- | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       |                      | Frequency | Percent | Valid Percent | Cumulative Percent | <br />
 | ----- | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 | Valid |                      | 358       | 90.9    | 90.9          | 90.9               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | 0                    | 4         | 1.0     | 1.0           | 91.9               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | none                 | 2         | .5      | .5            | 92.4               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | wellbutrin           | 2         | .5      | .5            | 92.9               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | seroquel             | 1         | .3      | .3            | 93.1               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | phenotoyn            | 1         | .3      | .3            | 93.4               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Moban                | 1         | .3      | .3            | 93.7               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Seroquel             | 1         | .3      | .3            | 93.9               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | doxepin              | 1         | .3      | .3            | 94.2               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Remeron              | 1         | .3      | .3            | 94.4               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Zoloft               | 1         | .3      | .3            | 94.7               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Effexor              | 1         | .3      | .3            | 94.9               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | cant remember        | 1         | .3      | .3            | 95.2               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Effexor XR           | 1         | .3      | .3            | 95.4               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Prozac               | 1         | .3      | .3            | 95.7               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Kavinton             | 1         | .3      | .3            | 95.9               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | venlafaxine          | 1         | .3      | .3            | 96.2               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | muchmoredontremember | 1         | .3      | .3            | 96.4               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | cipralex             | 1         | .3      | .3            | 96.7               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | cymbalta             | 1         | .3      | .3            | 97.0               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | remeron              | 1         | .3      | .3            | 97.2               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Treslen              | 1         | .3      | .3            | 97.5               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Trazodone            | 1         | .3      | .3            | 97.7               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | imimpramine          | 1         | .3      | .3            | 98.0               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | None                 | 1         | .3      | .3            | 98.2               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Phenibut             | 1         | .3      | .3            | 98.5               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | buspar               | 1         | .3      | .3            | 98.7               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | XANAX /WITHDRAWL     | 1         | .3      | .3            | 99.0               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | ephedrine \          | 1         | .3      | .3            | 99.2               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | ciprofloxacin        | 1         | .3      | .3            | 99.5               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | pot phos tissue salt | 1         | .3      | .3            | 99.7               | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | prozac               | 1         | .3      | .3            | 100.0              | <br />
 |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
 |       | Total                | 394       | 100.0   | 100.0         |                    | <br />
 | ----- | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
<br />

National Organization of Drug-Induced Disorders ? 2006


----------



## lacuevadeloso

Thank you David for your thorough contribution, I'm printing the list for review with my doctor.

A1, I also appreciate the natural approach, which in fact, should be the first choice, or at least a balanced combination between meds and a customized nutritional diet.

Looking forward to see this list expanded by other members.

Thanks.

Juan.


----------



## freesong

Thanks David for that was very valuable information with regard to proving to my parents and the psychiatrist that I was correct about the ineffectiveness of her medication recommendations. She keeps asking me who's the doctor??!!!!!! ROFL :lol: :wink: I realize that I don't have a clue but at least I know it. She is making money hand over fist at many innocent people's expense in my opinion because her ego causes her to refuse to listen and she is reluctant to test or to try any way but her own once she has formulated her diagnosis. Poppycock!!! Had to vent a bit. sorry :roll:


----------



## whatisrealanymore

i wonder what meds i could use since im pregnant? ...


----------



## FloatingRoberto

Hope you are mother of a healthy child about now whatisrealanymore.

Anyways, it was a great list with some very interesting data. If I get the data... SSRI's are way to go and benzo's an effective last resort.
So a fluoxetine "food supplement" might ease my life without much risk?

I'm curious too about immunosuppressors like prednisone, prednisolone, methylprednisolone & azathioprine. If anyone has experimented with significant doses and had results I'd really appreciate it if you posted it here for it had remarkably positive effects on me. Though I have to admit my body is sort of screwed, so it might be an indirect effect.


----------



## whatisrealanymore

thank you much, yes i had a very healthy son. my hearts go out to all of you who cannot feel. tho my depersonalization is slowly curing itself, i am still here for anyone who needs to talk. my email is [email protected] ... try to stay positive. my son is melting away all of my sadness and i think that happiness is the key to overcoming this disease, versus all of the meds out there. go out, do something you have been dying to do like a vacation or something. numb smiles eventually lead up to felt ones. it will take awhile, but you can do it! i havent been numb for a great while (except when i had the baby ), and i havent cut for about a year. None of you are crazy, as people told me i was for a long time. all you need is a little less torment, and a little more happiness. go see a movie, treat yourself to something nice, listen to some good musik. all these little things will slowly take away your trauma... i still cant remember the past too well, but i finally feel like i am alive. good luck all.

-Drace and little Aidenn send their love-


----------



## FloatingRoberto

Lovely post whatisrealanymore, glad to hear there is a road to enlightenment 

You sound very happy and mellow and the numb smiles tip just might work. Keep up the good life and be a sweet mother.


----------



## stoemmekluut

This is my own experience over the last four years (these are generic molecule names, local product names may vary):

On the tranquiliser side
- lorazepam, a benzo: helped me sleep but made me groggy
- alprazolam, a benzo: worked (and still does, to a lesser extent) well for me with minimal side effects. It has both short onset and short-lived effectiveness which gives it higher addiction potential
- clonazepam, an atypical benzo: works great for me. It is very invisble to me and manages to relieve DR somewhat. As with other benzos, tolerance will build up, unfortunately.

On the anti-depressant side
- sertraline, an SSRI with extra dopamine effect: I had a terrible time for weeks during titration (both at beginning and end). It had some positive effect on mood and consciousness but also a lot of nasty side effects even on a stable dosage: much higher sensitivity to alcohol, urinary, erectile and ejaculatory problems, to name just a few

- venlafaxine, an SNRI: it worked a bit better than sertraline and had only minimal side effects. Switching from Sertraline was very easy and quick. Quitting Venlafaxine, on the other hand was quite bad (I even felt electric shocks at times). And I of course had to fight off depressive feelings at the same time

On the miscellaneous side ;-)
- Lamotrigine, an anti-epileptic: worked great and still does, I hardly feel it, it doesn't have other side effects on me than some skin rash sometimes (places where clothes frequently rub against the skin, also my skin really burns after shaving...)

Funnily, both Lamotrigine and Clonazepam are prime medications for epileptics, which makes me wonder if there is some sort of a neurological link between epilepsy and DP/DR. Neon (all fluorescent) light derealises me like hell, for instance.

I think my DP/DR became tolerable and subsided greatly when I started Venlafaxine+Lamotrigine (+some Clonazepam). I've been off Venlafaxine for months now and just take 200mg Lamotrigine daily + minimal doses of benzos. It's been ok for months and I thought I was on the way to be cured for good. I've been DP'ed and especially DR'ed a lot again in the last couple of weeks but that's another story entirely (with a lot of agitation at the personal and sentimental levels, as well).

Now this brings me to the next thing: this might not be the right thread to write about this but Janine Baker is quite right in "Unraveling" when she says sufferers easily dismiss or overlook the non-medical side of things. Make sure you get psychological guidance as well. The psychiatrist might be good at that, or not.

And remember, what works for me might now work for you and vice versa. Don't blindly trust a doctor. Don't be surprised if they don't understand. Ask about side effects. And most of all, don't expect miracles. Good luck!

Cheers!


----------



## Mark

That is good information.

I have had DPD for 31 years.

Do you think I should try Lamotrigine?


----------



## stoemmekluut

Mark said:


> That is good information.
> 
> I have had DPD for 31 years.
> 
> Do you think I should try Lamotrigine?


As the title of this thread suggest, the recommended cocktail (by the few people who reasearched it) nowadays is some SSRI (predominently Sertraline, judging from the stories of other people on this forum) + Lamotrigine. Clonazepam, which should best not be used as a long-term medication --as with any benzo-- also works well with many sufferers (including myself).

But I'm not a psychiatrist by any means (and you probably aren't either), nor do I know about your story and you mileage therefore may vary. Getting information is vital. Being understood by a well-informed doctor is often difficult; they're hard to come by because DPDR is not very publicised, even in medical circles.

Cheers!


----------



## stoemmekluut

Oops, I meant the title of another thread: "ssri + lamotrigine"


----------



## twistedkitty

I've had Dp/Dr for as long as I can remember... Klonopin helps a little but just a little, I'm on Lamotrigine (300mg) and Wellbutrin (400mg) for Bipolar disorder and neither has done a thing for me. I'm going to ask my Pdoc about trying Naloxone when I see her next week. It's either that or resign myself to living with this for the rest of my life....


----------



## egodeath

I would highly recommend railing half a milligram of kpin, then enjoying a scotch on the rocks. That seems to work for me.


----------



## lucid

effexor can help because it helps weird thoughts and extravagant ideas. even do i am anti meds. i think that if people find comfort in it its good  i used to take depacote and effexor and effexor helped allot to the point that my dp was vanished. but one day it arrived again and i was taking all my meds so i don't understand what happened. i lasted like 5 months alright. and then= :? from that point i understood that meds are evil :twisted: maybe they work and i just took the wrong ones. but what meds you think that can help a 16 year old with dp/dr :?: ether way i think that if you got more than 10 years with this an your on meds i think that meds are no longer the answer.


----------



## Guest

Effexor has been my saving grace. I'm on the lowest dose possible and never had to increase it. However, be warned, trying to go off the stuff can be a nightmare. I went off of it a few years ago because I was feeling so well and the "withdrawal" symptoms were a nightmare, even though I was on a low dose. 6 months passed and my anxiety symptoms came back, which worsened the dr/dp. I'm on it again now, and back to normal (also gained all the weight I had lost from being off it)

Re: the pregnancy issue - I spoke to my gp about it because I was worried about what would happen when/if I got pregnant because I want to have kids over the next couple of years. He told me it is OKAY to stay on it. He stated that being well on it outweighs the risks associated with stopping it, as it would cause undue stress which would not be good while pregnant.


----------



## Sleepwalker

-Lamotrigine 200mg/day.........has been the most helpful. 
Need a good antidepressant, though, 'cause I know that depression has become a factor after all these years of stress--contemplating Lexapro.
Clonazepam (rivotril)...about 2mg/day


----------



## Guest

stoemmekluut said:


> - alprazolam, a benzo: worked (and still does, to a lesser extent) well for me with minimal side effects. It has both short onset and short-lived effectiveness which gives it higher addiction potential


I take Alprazolam but I take the extended release version so you take it every day and it lasts all day. Its the only thing that helps me not go completley mad, although I still have crippleling agoraphobia.


----------



## nicolerenee

DONT take lexapro.
please.
worst drug in the world.


----------



## ZachT

Why not take Lexapro??


----------



## Claymore

Mark said:


> I have had DPD for 31 years.


 :shock: WTF?!!!! HOW HAVE YOU LIVED THROUGH THAT MARK?!!! I DONT UNDERSTAND!!!!! :shock: :?


----------



## mosatguy

To whom it may concern,

For the record, I had terrible dp/dr. i didnt want to leave my house or even live anymore...i was afraid i was just too f'd up to go on. so i been where some of you are at. _here's what worked for me._ Under the care of a shrink i started with 60 mg of celexa, also 50 mg of lamictal. my recovery was gradual and shaky at first as i slowly increased up to the aforementioned dosage, and has progressed nicely for the past 3 months. right now i feel human again and rarely get the wierd sensations associated with dp/dr. though its not a total slam dunk....i might feel just a shade of dp/dr a couple or so times a day...not the constant terror like before. and i do have a few sexual side effects(everything works, it just takes longer). This may not be a cure....i dont know, but just like you i read the posts on this site about lamictal and how it worked for some people, and decided i'd try anything, even a seazure drug. From a patient standpoint...lamictal seams to somehow slow down the sensory overload that we've all expierianced. not like your tranquilized but actually more like a state of normallcy. It helps your brain say "ok...were under flourecant lights...adjust" and theres no freak out. In short. much much better. I hope this helps someone out there who maybe feels very hopeless right now.....i posted this for that very reason. good luck to you all.

-almost normal


----------



## Angela2006

Hi. I'm taking 4- mg of Celexa, 5 mg of Xanax and 4.5 mg. of Naltrexone. I have a prescription of lamictal, but I tried it for a few days a while ago, and it didn't seem to help. How long were you on it before you felt better? Angela


----------



## mosatguy

angela,
i was on 25 mg at first, i didnt really notice alot of differance...maybe just not quite as hazy...for like 3 weeks, when i went up to 50 mg i started to notice little things like i didnt feel any dp/dr right outa bed in the morning, then it just went longer and longer over the course of about 5 weeks till i rarely feel any dp/dr at all now.but the short answer is once i reached the 50mg dose it was like 2-3 weeks. 
unfortunatly its not like klonipan, you wont take a pill and feel back to normal in 20 min(at least it wasnt like that for me.) but if its any conselation when i opened this e-mail was the first time all day i even thought about dp/dr. so i believe it works..to some degree...for some people. I believe the celexa plays a big roll for me as well...i could see my anxiety and dp/dr go hand in hand. for me at least, mine was caused by prolonged untreated anxiety disorder, i think. Everytime my dosage went up 10mg i would feel better and less dp/dr for about a week...when i got to 60mg celexa, is about the time i had made it to 50mg on lamictal, that combination made it stop 90%. then i started journaling and just mild exercise...id say right now i'm dp/dr free usually 98% of the time. the key is to find a good down to earth doctor whose willing to let you try a few differant meds till you find what works for you. Woman doctors are more receptive. i wish you luck and sincerley hope this helps you. I know how terrible it can be.-Harold


----------



## tikobird

I have been on an anti-anxiety med (various ones for so many years.) I'm on an antidepressant, and many for bipolar disorder. Depersonalization is a psychological disorder, which won't be helped at all with meds. You must look for a Psychologist who works specifically with this disorder. They will help it to dissipate with council slowly. DP and DR are the same thing. They seem to appear simultaneously. I've suffered with this horrific disorder all my life and I am fifty now. Please buy the book titled "Feeling Unreal". It is all about DP and an organization helping to find more information.


----------



## Guest

I have had this for 15yrs and I would say to definately try lamotragine. chronic 15yrs with 2% alive rate if u will. I coupled my clanazapam with lamotrgine(as it needs the anti-e from clon as a catalyst) and gained wieght back and at least can say 50% alive within 2 mnths...like I said..15yrs chronic but the last 2 since lamotragine have been better by far. Still goes on but not like before that med.

superunknown


----------



## S O L A R I S

Has anybody tried out a tricylic antidepressant ? A study by SIMEON mentions that IMPIRAMINE has helped one case study. Just wondering.


----------



## Jay

S O L A R I S said:


> Has anybody tried out a tricylic antidepressant ? A study by SIMEON mentions that IMPIRAMINE has helped one case study. Just wondering.


I remember being placed on Elavil (amitriptyline) for insomnia a couple of years ago. Generally side effects don't bug me but whoa elavil. I got glue mouth (severe dry mouth, you get the image) that didn't go away with water or gum, and saw stars every time I stood up quickly. These were prominent throughout the next day even though I took them the night before. I don't recall it helping the DP, but I too have heard about Imipramine and Clomipramine and have mentioned it to my doctor. It might be worth a try. Tricyclics are 'messy' drugs, meaning they affect several neurochemical systems. Some of their properties hit the serotonin and norepinephrine systems which are great for dealing with depression, but they also hit muscarinic, histamine, and epinephrine receptors which accounts for many of their side effects. SSRIs/SNRIs are much 'cleaner' and at least deal with single systems selectively (although they can _influence_ other systems by modulating one system). I know that imipramine and clomipramine are really good for dealing with OCD, even better than some of the SSRIs out there. Maybe the fact that they are messy is a pro when it comes to dealing with DP? maybe it does something different than SSRIs/SNRIs? I know tricyclics inhibit Sodium and Calcium channels as well, and many anticonvulsants do the same (lamictal comes to mind which is successful for a lot of people), not to say that tricyclics can be used as an anticonvulsants. Ideas ideas


----------



## ZachT

NODID said:


> To add to the other medications/supplements that were used here is the chart of responses (although there effectiveness has not been added because of the database set-up and I have not converted them over. Obviously, some of there belong in other categories and this has been handled.
> 
> Defintely, not every substance is equal as 1A says. It is important to realize that many medications have originated or still come from plant sources. Absorbtion rates of substances (and I do not like the word supplement) that you buy on-line, etc are very important. Knowing a good herbalist or Integrative Medicine Doctor is a very good find. Many common foods, including Grapefruit, have significant effects on the body and also on the metabolization of medications that you may be taking.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Other I<br />
> | ----- | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       |                      | Frequency | Percent | Valid Percent | Cumulative Percent | <br />
> | ----- | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> | Valid |                      | 344       | 87.3    | 87.3          | 87.3               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | 0                    | 4         | 1.0     | 1.0           | 88.3               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | none                 | 2         | .5      | .5            | 88.8               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Seroquel             | 2         | .5      | .5            | 89.3               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | wellbutrin           | 2         | .5      | .5            | 89.8               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | n/a                  | 1         | .3      | .3            | 90.1               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | venlafaxine          | 1         | .3      | .3            | 90.4               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | seroquel             | 1         | .3      | .3            | 90.6               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | buspar               | 1         | .3      | .3            | 90.9               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | imiprimine           | 1         | .3      | .3            | 91.1               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | imimpramine          | 1         | .3      | .3            | 91.4               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | doxepin              | 1         | .3      | .3            | 91.6               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Wellbutrin SR        | 1         | .3      | .3            | 91.9               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Remeron              | 1         | .3      | .3            | 92.1               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Efexxor              | 1         | .3      | .3            | 92.4               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | muchmoredontremember | 1         | .3      | .3            | 92.6               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Paxil                | 1         | .3      | .3            | 92.9               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | cipralex             | 1         | .3      | .3            | 93.1               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Ritalin              | 1         | .3      | .3            | 93.4               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | triavil              | 1         | .3      | .3            | 93.7               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | anti-histamines      | 1         | .3      | .3            | 93.9               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | remeron              | 1         | .3      | .3            | 94.2               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Clonodine            | 1         | .3      | .3            | 94.4               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Seroxat              | 1         | .3      | .3            | 94.7               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | ephedrine           | 1         | .3      | .3            | 94.9               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | phenotoyn            | 1         | .3      | .3            | 95.2               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | visteril             | 1         | .3      | .3            | 95.4               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Piracetam            | 1         | .3      | .3            | 95.7               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | prozac               | 1         | .3      | .3            | 95.9               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Effexor XR           | 1         | .3      | .3            | 96.2               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | cant remember        | 1         | .3      | .3            | 96.4               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Trazodone            | 1         | .3      | .3            | 96.7               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | cymbalta             | 1         | .3      | .3            | 97.0               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | stematil             | 1         | .3      | .3            | 97.2               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Topamax              | 1         | .3      | .3            | 97.5               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | XANAX /WITHDRAWL     | 1         | .3      | .3            | 97.7               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Ativan               | 1         | .3      | .3            | 98.0               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Mirtabene            | 1         | .3      | .3            | 98.2               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | None                 | 1         | .3      | .3            | 98.5               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Reboxetine           | 1         | .3      | .3            | 98.7               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Trazadone            | 1         | .3      | .3            | 99.0               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | pot phos tissue salt | 1         | .3      | .3            | 99.2               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Effexor              | 1         | .3      | .3            | 99.5               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Mirtazapine (Avanza) | 1         | .3      | .3            | 99.7               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Phenibut             | 1         | .3      | .3            | 100.0              | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Total                | 394       | 100.0   | 100.0         |                    | <br />
> | ----- | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> <br />
> Other II<br />
> | ----- | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       |                      | Frequency | Percent | Valid Percent | Cumulative Percent | <br />
> | ----- | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> | Valid |                      | 358       | 90.9    | 90.9          | 90.9               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | 0                    | 4         | 1.0     | 1.0           | 91.9               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | none                 | 2         | .5      | .5            | 92.4               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | wellbutrin           | 2         | .5      | .5            | 92.9               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | seroquel             | 1         | .3      | .3            | 93.1               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | phenotoyn            | 1         | .3      | .3            | 93.4               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Moban                | 1         | .3      | .3            | 93.7               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Seroquel             | 1         | .3      | .3            | 93.9               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | doxepin              | 1         | .3      | .3            | 94.2               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Remeron              | 1         | .3      | .3            | 94.4               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Zoloft               | 1         | .3      | .3            | 94.7               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Effexor              | 1         | .3      | .3            | 94.9               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | cant remember        | 1         | .3      | .3            | 95.2               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Effexor XR           | 1         | .3      | .3            | 95.4               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Prozac               | 1         | .3      | .3            | 95.7               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Kavinton             | 1         | .3      | .3            | 95.9               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | venlafaxine          | 1         | .3      | .3            | 96.2               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | muchmoredontremember | 1         | .3      | .3            | 96.4               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | cipralex             | 1         | .3      | .3            | 96.7               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | cymbalta             | 1         | .3      | .3            | 97.0               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | remeron              | 1         | .3      | .3            | 97.2               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Treslen              | 1         | .3      | .3            | 97.5               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Trazodone            | 1         | .3      | .3            | 97.7               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | imimpramine          | 1         | .3      | .3            | 98.0               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | None                 | 1         | .3      | .3            | 98.2               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Phenibut             | 1         | .3      | .3            | 98.5               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | buspar               | 1         | .3      | .3            | 98.7               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | XANAX /WITHDRAWL     | 1         | .3      | .3            | 99.0               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | ephedrine           | 1         | .3      | .3            | 99.2               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | ciprofloxacin        | 1         | .3      | .3            | 99.5               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | pot phos tissue salt | 1         | .3      | .3            | 99.7               | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | prozac               | 1         | .3      | .3            | 100.0              | <br />
> |       | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Total                | 394       | 100.0   | 100.0         |                    | <br />
> | ----- | -------------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> <br />
> 
> National Organization of Drug-Induced Disorders � 2006


I wish i could read this HA


----------



## tikobird

I have suffered from depersonalization since i was 14, and am now 57. I have it 24/7. I've been on all the anti-depression meds, benzodiazepines, and a few for bipolar disorder. I am taking Klonopin as needed, but don't need it much. I am seeing a Psychologist now, and he knows no DP medications. It is a psychological disorder no matter how you look at it. I am doing meditation, practicing finding my inner child and role playing with her. It takes a long time depending on how severe the case. I do have Bipolar Disorder Type 2. I suggest finding a Phd. who has had much experience working with this. Ask questions.


----------



## hellokitty

I'm really glad to see that some of you guys got "cured" from it. That increases my hope! Thank you for sharing these informations! Stay good!


----------



## Angela2006

I have to disagree. My DP/DR is not psychological in any way except for the agoraphobia I had 35 years ago at the onset of the DP. I overcome the agoraphobic with therapy, but regarding the DP/DR, therapy was of no help to me, because this is a neurobiological condition with me. Some drugs help, most do not, but for you to say that it is a psychological condition is ignorant. Everyone is different. Maybe some people who have had this all of their lives see it as a psychological condition, but mine was caused by drugs and it is not psychological.


----------



## gill

.


----------



## tikobird

NODID said:


> This chart may be difficult to read, however it was somewhat difficult to import in this manner. What you are looking at are all results from the study and the frequency of responses that were made in the test. This is not to say that just because there are more responses that this means that this drug is more helpful, it simply could mean it just is prescribed more. For example, SSRIs have many individuals who have responded, however this does not suggest that it is the number one medical treatment for DP/DR. For example, some drugs such as Opiate blockers are not going to be prescribed often in general practice, so the numbers are going to be unusually low.
> 
> That being said, this chart is simply:
> 
> The Frequency of Responses of Self-reports of how individuals taking our study responded and how they feel the medication affected them. It does not make any claim that any medication is better or worse, however it is a good collection of responses from members of this board on all of the different medications that individuals have takes. I will included a supplement chart to indicate the answers some individuals provided for medications that are not included on this list. Also note, these are medication categories and not an individual medication.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Stimulants (Dexedrine, Adderall, Ritalin)<br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       |                  | Frequency | Percent | Valid Percent | Cumulative Percent | <br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> | Valid | Never Prescribed | 366       | 92.9    | 92.9          | 92.9               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | slightly better  | 7         | 1.8     | 1.8           | 94.7               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | aboutthesame     | 7         | 1.8     | 1.8           | 96.4               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | slightly worse   | 7         | 1.8     | 1.8           | 98.2               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | much better      | 2         | .5      | .5            | 98.7               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | much worse       | 2         | .5      | .5            | 99.2               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | very much worse  | 2         | .5      | .5            | 99.7               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | very much better | 1         | .3      | .3            | 100.0              | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Total            | 394       | 100.0   | 100.0         |                    | <br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> <br />
> Traditional Antipsychotics (Thorazine, Stelazine, Haldol)<br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       |                  | Frequency | Percent | Valid Percent | Cumulative Percent | <br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> | Valid | Never Prescribed | 364       | 92.4    | 92.4          | 92.4               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | aboutthesame     | 18        | 4.6     | 4.6           | 97.0               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | slightly better  | 3         | .8      | .8            | 97.7               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | slightly worse   | 3         | .8      | .8            | 98.5               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | much worse       | 3         | .8      | .8            | 99.2               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | very much worse  | 3         | .8      | .8            | 100.0              | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Total            | 394       | 100.0   | 100.0         |                    | <br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> <br />
> Atypical Antipsychotics (Zyprexa, Risperdal)<br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       |                  | Frequency | Percent | Valid Percent | Cumulative Percent | <br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> | Valid | Never Prescribed | 322       | 81.7    | 81.7          | 81.7               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | aboutthesame     | 29        | 7.4     | 7.4           | 89.1               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | much worse       | 12        | 3.0     | 3.0           | 92.1               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | slightly worse   | 10        | 2.5     | 2.5           | 94.7               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | slightly better  | 9         | 2.3     | 2.3           | 97.0               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | very much worse  | 9         | 2.3     | 2.3           | 99.2               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | much better      | 3         | .8      | .8            | 100.0              | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Total            | 394       | 100.0   | 100.0         |                    | <br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> <br />
> Selective Serotonin Reuptake Inhibitors "SSRIs" (Prozac, Zoloft, Paxil)<br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       |                  | Frequency | Percent | Valid Percent | Cumulative Percent | <br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> | Valid | Never Prescribed | 196       | 49.7    | 49.7          | 49.7               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | aboutthesame     | 73        | 18.5    | 18.5          | 68.3               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | slightly better  | 50        | 12.7    | 12.7          | 81.0               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | much better      | 32        | 8.1     | 8.1           | 89.1               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | much worse       | 15        | 3.8     | 3.8           | 92.9               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | slightly worse   | 13        | 3.3     | 3.3           | 96.2               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | very much worse  | 11        | 2.8     | 2.8           | 99.0               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | very much better | 4         | 1.0     | 1.0           | 100.0              | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Total            | 394       | 100.0   | 100.0         |                    | <br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> <br />
> Opiates (Morphine, Oxycontin)<br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       |                  | Frequency | Percent | Valid Percent | Cumulative Percent | <br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> | Valid | Never Prescribed | 389       | 98.7    | 98.7          | 98.7               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | aboutthesame     | 3         | .8      | .8            | 99.5               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | slightly worse   | 2         | .5      | .5            | 100.0              | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Total            | 394       | 100.0   | 100.0         |                    | <br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> <br />
> Opiate blockers (Naltrexone, Nalmefene)<br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       |                  | Frequency | Percent | Valid Percent | Cumulative Percent | <br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> | Valid | Never Prescribed | 390       | 99.0    | 99.0          | 99.0               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | much worse       | 2         | .5      | .5            | 99.5               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | slightly better  | 1         | .3      | .3            | 99.7               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | slightly worse   | 1         | .3      | .3            | 100.0              | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Total            | 394       | 100.0   | 100.0         |                    | <br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> <br />
> Barbiturates (Barbital, Phenobarbital)<br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       |                  | Frequency | Percent | Valid Percent | Cumulative Percent | <br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> | Valid | Never Prescribed | 390       | 99.0    | 99.0          | 99.0               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | aboutthesame     | 2         | .5      | .5            | 99.5               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | slightly worse   | 2         | .5      | .5            | 100.0              | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Total            | 394       | 100.0   | 100.0         |                    | <br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> <br />
> Benzodiazepines (Valium, Xanax, Klonopin)<br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       |                  | Frequency | Percent | Valid Percent | Cumulative Percent | <br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> | Valid | Never Prescribed | 271       | 68.8    | 68.8          | 68.8               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | slightly better  | 47        | 11.9    | 11.9          | 80.7               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | aboutthesame     | 32        | 8.1     | 8.1           | 88.8               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | much better      | 29        | 7.4     | 7.4           | 96.2               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | slightly worse   | 5         | 1.3     | 1.3           | 97.5               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | very much better | 4         | 1.0     | 1.0           | 98.5               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | much worse       | 4         | 1.0     | 1.0           | 99.5               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | very much worse  | 2         | .5      | .5            | 100.0              | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Total            | 394       | 100.0   | 100.0         |                    | <br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> <br />
> Anticonvulsants (Tegretol, Depakote, Neurontin, Lamictal)<br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       |                  | Frequency | Percent | Valid Percent | Cumulative Percent | <br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> | Valid | Never Prescribed | 354       | 89.8    | 89.8          | 89.8               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | aboutthesame     | 18        | 4.6     | 4.6           | 94.4               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | slightly better  | 11        | 2.8     | 2.8           | 97.2               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | slightly worse   | 4         | 1.0     | 1.0           | 98.2               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | much better      | 3         | .8      | .8            | 99.0               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | much worse       | 2         | .5      | .5            | 99.5               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | very much better | 1         | .3      | .3            | 99.7               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | very much worse  | 1         | .3      | .3            | 100.0              | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Total            | 394       | 100.0   | 100.0         |                    | <br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> <br />
> Tricyclic antidepressants (Desipramine, Clomipramine)<br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       |                  | Frequency | Percent | Valid Percent | Cumulative Percent | <br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> | Valid | Never Prescribed | 349       | 88.6    | 88.6          | 88.6               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | aboutthesame     | 25        | 6.3     | 6.3           | 94.9               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | slightly better  | 6         | 1.5     | 1.5           | 96.4               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | slightly worse   | 5         | 1.3     | 1.3           | 97.7               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | very much worse  | 5         | 1.3     | 1.3           | 99.0               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | much worse       | 3         | .8      | .8            | 99.7               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | very much better | 1         | .3      | .3            | 100.0              | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Total            | 394       | 100.0   | 100.0         |                    | <br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> <br />
> Tricyclic inhibitor antidepressants (Parnate, Nardil, Marplan)<br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       |                  | Frequency | Percent | Valid Percent | Cumulative Percent | <br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> | Valid | Never Prescribed | 378       | 95.9    | 95.9          | 95.9               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | aboutthesame     | 7         | 1.8     | 1.8           | 97.7               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | slightly better  | 3         | .8      | .8            | 98.5               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | much better      | 2         | .5      | .5            | 99.0               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | much worse       | 2         | .5      | .5            | 99.5               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | very much better | 1         | .3      | .3            | 99.7               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | slightly worse   | 1         | .3      | .3            | 100.0              | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Total            | 394       | 100.0   | 100.0         |                    | <br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> <br />
> Beta blockers (Propanolol)<br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       |                  | Frequency | Percent | Valid Percent | Cumulative Percent | <br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> | Valid | Never Prescribed | 368       | 93.4    | 93.4          | 93.4               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | aboutthesame     | 19        | 4.8     | 4.8           | 98.2               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | slightly better  | 3         | .8      | .8            | 99.0               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | much better      | 1         | .3      | .3            | 99.2               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | slightly worse   | 1         | .3      | .3            | 99.5               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | much worse       | 1         | .3      | .3            | 99.7               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | very much worse  | 1         | .3      | .3            | 100.0              | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Total            | 394       | 100.0   | 100.0         |                    | <br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> <br />
> Litihium Therapy<br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       |                  | Frequency | Percent | Valid Percent | Cumulative Percent | <br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> | Valid | Never Prescribed | 384       | 97.5    | 97.5          | 97.5               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | aboutthesame     | 7         | 1.8     | 1.8           | 99.2               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | slightly worse   | 2         | .5      | .5            | 99.7               | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | slightly better  | 1         | .3      | .3            | 100.0              | <br />
> |       | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ | <br />
> |       | Total            | 394       | 100.0   | 100.0         |                    | <br />
> | ----- | ---------------- | --------- | ------- | ------------- | ------------------ |
> 
> National Organization of Drug-Induced Disorders � 2006


----------



## tikobird

I come from a long line of nurses, so I am familiar and can read the med chart. I go to an excellent Psychologist who knows so much about the brain. The physical portions and the how they act with DP. Pharmaceuticals are not the answer to everything. I have been meditating..all types. Anxiety is part of the problem. When it is too severe, DP is our minds way of protecting us from the severe stress.My therapist had many yrs. f therapy after being in the Vietnam war. He also doesn't like to label everything because too many labels of disorders have co-morbid disorders. Therapy is a definite must, because dissociative disorders are all psychological, not medical. Pills may cover up anxiety, and more. The real understanding and changing is via a non medical way. It sound like many of dissociated people want a pill to cure everything, but not all are medical issues. Please read more about DP. I would suggest the book "Feeling unreal".


----------



## DPNOrway

Alcohol helps for me...


----------



## tikobird

lacuevadeloso said:


> Hello, since I'm considering going back to my psychiatrist, I figure I ask directly for your positive experiences with meds. I would specially appreciate input from Homeskooled, University Girl, Free Song and NODID, whom seem to have quite a bit of ground covered.
> 
> Let's try to keep a simple list of recommended Drugs so we can approach our doctors with choices and decide.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## tikobird

Too many here are looking for a quick fix for Depersonalization. We tend to think all is solved with pharmaceuticals,but DP is of a Psychological Problem.
I've been on all types of psychiatric meds.I've had all types of antidepressants, anti-anxiety meds, and so many of the Psychotropic drugs. It wasn't for Dp but severe Depression, anxiety, and Bi-polar . It tookme a while until I found an excellent Psychologist. I read all about him on the Psychology Today listing of Psychologists and councilors .I
have been doing lots of Meditation to keep me focused and feel the inside and outside of my body. Now, instead of thinking all the time I just live in the moment.
This is not a medical condition. If you have a Psychiatrist trying to treat you with any drugs..he doesn't have a clue.


----------



## Guest

stoemmekluut said:


> This is my own experience over the last four years (these are generic molecule names, local product names may vary):
> 
> On the tranquiliser side
> - lorazepam, a benzo: helped me sleep but made me groggy
> - alprazolam, a benzo: worked (and still does, to a lesser extent) well for me with minimal side effects. It has both short onset and short-lived effectiveness which gives it higher addiction potential
> - clonazepam, an atypical benzo: works great for me. It is very invisble to me and manages to relieve DR somewhat. As with other benzos, tolerance will build up, unfortunately.
> 
> On the anti-depressant side
> - sertraline, an SSRI with extra dopamine effect: I had a terrible time for weeks during titration (both at beginning and end). It had some positive effect on mood and consciousness but also a lot of nasty side effects even on a stable dosage: much higher sensitivity to alcohol, urinary, erectile and ejaculatory problems, to name just a few
> 
> - venlafaxine, an SNRI: it worked a bit better than sertraline and had only minimal side effects. Switching from Sertraline was very easy and quick. Quitting Venlafaxine, on the other hand was quite bad (I even felt electric shocks at times). And I of course had to fight off depressive feelings at the same time
> 
> On the miscellaneous side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lamotrigine, an anti-epileptic: worked great and still does, I hardly feel it, it doesn't have other side effects on me than some skin rash sometimes (places where clothes frequently rub against the skin, also my skin really burns after shaving...)
> 
> Funnily, both Lamotrigine and Clonazepam are prime medications for epileptics, which makes me wonder if there is some sort of a neurological link between epilepsy and DP/DR. Neon (all fluorescent) light derealises me like hell, for instance.
> 
> I think my DP/DR became tolerable and subsided greatly when I started Venlafaxine+Lamotrigine (+some Clonazepam). I've been off Venlafaxine for months now and just take 200mg Lamotrigine daily + minimal doses of benzos. It's been ok for months and I thought I was on the way to be cured for good. I've been DP'ed and especially DR'ed a lot again in the last couple of weeks but that's another story entirely (with a lot of agitation at the personal and sentimental levels, as well).
> 
> Now this brings me to the next thing: this might not be the right thread to write about this but Janine Baker is quite right in "Unraveling" when she says sufferers easily dismiss or overlook the non-medical side of things. Make sure you get psychological guidance as well. The psychiatrist might be good at that, or not.
> 
> And remember, what works for me might now work for you and vice versa. Don't blindly trust a doctor. Don't be surprised if they don't understand. Ask about side effects. And most of all, don't expect miracles. Good luck!
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Guest

Mark said:


> That is good information.
> 
> I have had DPD for 31 years.
> 
> Do you think I should try Lamotrigine?


 Hi Mark. I personlly think you should try lamotragine...what do you have to lose? Im saying this from experience as I have had this for 16yrs. I say "what do you have to lose?" because lamotragine has very mild side effects as I am on it and it improved me. In year 13ish I added lamotragine to my clanazapam and I went from 5-10% alive to around 50+%. So many have a problem with meds but after a decade of trying EVERYTHING else I improved with meds. Its science. Everyone I know with this who has had a S.P.E.C.T. scan has a reading of temporal lobe epilepsy. It also shows this part of the brain overmetabolizing causing the parietial lobe(which is responsible for senses and familliarity) to slow. I mean they are trying parietial lobe stimulation at research facilities. Clanazapam has anti-e properties plus valum to slow things down and thats why I think it helps so many...but depending on severity. It alone couldnt do a lot for me but when I coupled lamotragine with it I noticed a good difference. I still have it but not as severe..not even close really when I think back. The side effects for me was just a natural sorta tired feeling for like a week...then gone. I mean for all those against meds..I dont really understand(well I do) because another psychiatric illness I know ppl personally have is schizophrenia..if they take thier anti-psychotics they are sooooo much better. When they dont it starts all over again. I mean that med targets that part of the brain..the BRAIN. We might not have the cure but seeing after 13yrs I had more help than anything with lamictal sure makes it obvious to me there is more to it. Well my rant is over..lol.

Best Thoughts and Best Luck,
superunknown


----------



## billy

I use to be on Klonopin, it helped until tolerance, now on Valium.. it helps some, but the depression from it is bad at times.


----------



## ohwell

superunknown said:


> Everyone I know with this who has had a S.P.E.C.T. scan has a reading of temporal lobe epilepsy. It also shows this part of the brain overmetabolizing causing the parietial lobe(which is responsible for senses and familliarity) to slow.


Overmetabolization only happens during the ictal period, it's the other way around for most of the time. Depersonalization is related with hypometabolism of the temporal lobes (particularly left) and bilateral parietal or occipito-parietal lobes


----------



## TheUniversalistArtist

This is so fascinating to me. As I am improving each day, I'm having more and more unusual physical sensations in and about my head. I feel as though I'm going from consciousness existing towards the back of the skull towards a complete aware-self, present in the frontal lobe..as if "somebody's home". Funny thing is, I felt and am feeling from time to time now, a strange, strong single pulse in my left temple, didnt know what it was, so naturally I went numb again so I wouldnt feel the aneurysm that would surely follow..but now that I read this topic, I see the strong correlation and am very encouraged...what if this is a physical condition? perhaps one day it could be as simple to correct as minor surgery..? Just a thought..Thanks for posting.


----------



## youngguns20101

So where is this list of medications that help DP???
Has it been deleted??
I can't see it.
Can someone tell me

Thanks~~


----------



## Sleepwalker

superunknown said:


> In year 13ish I added lamotragine to my clanazapam and I went from 5-10% alive to around 50+%. So many have a problem with meds but after a decade of trying EVERYTHING else I improved with meds.


I've had Dp/Dr for about 28 yrs before I added Lamictal (a smart doctor introduced us) to clonazepam with an almost identically dramatic improvement.


----------



## chrdrdp

lacuevadeloso said:


> Hello, since I'm considering going back to my psychiatrist, I figure I ask directly for your positive experiences with meds. I would specially appreciate input from Homeskooled, University Girl, Free Song and NODID, whom seem to have quite a bit of ground covered.
> 
> Let's try to keep a simple list of recommended Drugs so we can approach our doctors with choices and decide.
> 
> Thanks.


I have chronic derealization since i was a young child, 
it might have been triggered, or began with physical/sexual and emotional abuse.
I don't know much of this, because i was very young, and i somehow forget most parts of the images in my mind.
I heard that if you got chronic DR DP induced by weed you have alot more potential to recover from this horrible state/disease, is this true?
I heard if you got it through childhood trauma, medication won't work for you (for me).
Am at the point to try Naltrexone, and the London Combination of Medications, though i fear hospitals and needles alot, so it still makes me want to wait,
but it feels like everyday is gone, lost, cursed, dead, and emptiness rules my entire life.
I was also wondering, how many of you can still function in everyday living?
Do you still work? Aren't you tired? Depressed?

Anyone has some advice for me on this?
Is it all true what i heard?


----------



## university girl

Angela2006 said:


> I have to disagree. My DP/DR is not psychological in any way except for the agoraphobia I had 35 years ago at the onset of the DP. I overcome the agoraphobic with therapy, but regarding the DP/DR, therapy was of no help to me, because this is a neurobiological condition with me. Some drugs help, most do not, but for you to say that it is a psychological condition is ignorant. Everyone is different. Maybe some people who have had this all of their lives see it as a psychological condition, but mine was caused by drugs and it is not psychological.


Hi Angela, i feel the same way though thoughts can change how i feel at times (ie social anxiety). But my 24/7 dp/dr seems to be totally biochemical. It too was triggered my meds. Studies show there are no differences in any aspect between drug and non-drug induced dp/dr (treatment, symptoms, etc).


----------



## paulshorizon

Hi.... 
I`ve had dp for thirty years. Unknowingly I ate some cakes with cannabis in them. My friends were hippie type people. They had no problems but the cannabis affected me very badly. This was thirty years ago and I still suffer the consequences.

I saw Dr.Sierra at the maudsley hospital in London many years ago. ( Dr. Sierra specializes in DP)

He suggested I take clonazepam 2mgs. I found this too much and now take .5 mgs.daily. This helps me very much.

I also take Nardil. I became clinically depressed soon after becoming depersonalized. 2mgs clonazepan made the depression worse./ .5 mgs. does not make me depressed. For depression I take one of the older antidepressants. Nardil. This medication gave me my life back...80% better. Nardil or Phenelzine as it is also called, helps with depression, anxiety and DP syndrome. It also helps many different phobias... it really helps with social phobia. (my experience anyway.)

I believe anyone who suffers from DP should try this combination. Only by trying it will you see if it helps you.
I believe ALL avenues of treatment should be considered, drugs/psycotherapy/ and everthing else out there including
food supplements. If you do try Nardil extra B6 has to be taken because Nardil uses up much B6 when it metabolizes 
in the body and brain.
Take care... Paul uk


----------



## Emma403

Does anyone know any natural supplements that help with DP&DR? I work at a health food store, so that would be great for me...


----------



## branl

1A said:


> Lots of fish and cod liver oil + magnesium helped alleviate DP for me.
> 
> If you decide to investigate, I recommend going to a decent health food store. There is a lot of "crap" on the market -- you would want potent capsules from a reputable company.


Agree with that, loads of people trying to sell you anything, but healthy food is all we need.


----------



## birdiehead

superunknown said:


> Hi Mark. I personlly think you should try lamotragine...what do you have to lose? Im saying this from experience as I have had this for 16yrs. I say "what do you have to lose?" because lamotragine has very mild side effects as I am on it and it improved me. In year 13ish I added lamotragine to my clanazapam and I went from 5-10% alive to around 50+%. So many have a problem with meds but after a decade of trying EVERYTHING else I improved with meds. Its science. Everyone I know with this who has had a S.P.E.C.T. scan has a reading of temporal lobe epilepsy. It also shows this part of the brain overmetabolizing causing the parietial lobe(which is responsible for senses and familliarity) to slow. I mean they are trying parietial lobe stimulation at research facilities. Clanazapam has anti-e properties plus valum to slow things down and thats why I think it helps so many...but depending on severity. It alone couldnt do a lot for me but when I coupled lamotragine with it I noticed a good difference. I still have it but not as severe..not even close really when I think back. The side effects for me was just a natural sorta tired feeling for like a week...then gone. I mean for all those against meds..I dont really understand(well I do) because another psychiatric illness I know ppl personally have is schizophrenia..if they take thier anti-psychotics they are sooooo much better. When they dont it starts all over again. I mean that med targets that part of the brain..the BRAIN. We might not have the cure but seeing after 13yrs I had more help than anything with lamictal sure makes it obvious to me there is more to it. Well my rant is over..lol.
> 
> Best Thoughts and Best Luck,
> superunknown
> 
> could you feel emotions before you started the lamotragine? or does it just help the anxiety? does it bring back emotions? feelings? i feel like the walking dead and can't take it. i'm only up to 100mg of lamotragine and celexa.


----------



## birdiehead

Sleepwalker said:


> I've had Dp/Dr for about 28 yrs before I added Lamictal (a smart doctor introduced us) to clonazepam with an almost identically dramatic improvement.


did the lamotragine bring back your emotions? or did you still have them before starting. i'm at the end of my rope...


----------



## Sleepwalker

birdiehead said:


> did the lamotragine bring back your emotions? or did you still have them before starting. i'm at the end of my rope...


Hang on, please. There is hope. Is there a lot of anxiety with you?
Actually, I never had strong emotions at all to begin with (or they were all bottled up by age 10), save some angry outbursts in my teens. 
I have been spared a lot of suffering because of lamotrigine and clonazepam; especially intolerant muscle tension and mental exhaustion, which I attribute to high anxiety levels. Life is more tolerable now.

Have you ever tried clonazepam and lamotrigine?
Lamotrigine takes weeks to begin working and the dosage is increased very slowly because of the (small) risk of a serious rash reaction. Lamotrigine seems to have a particular therapeutic dose for an individual and anything above or below that doesn't seem to make much of a positive impact. 
Only when that dosage was reached did I notice an improvement in my energy and anxiety levels. So be patient and allow time for it to work.
In my case, when I hit 100mg X 2 daily, did I feel the real effect. As regards the clonazepam; contrary to what some have experienced on this board, I find clonazepam to be effective over a long period of time (in my case-over 8 yrs and counting). 
It still works for me at 2mg/day and I'm not tolerant to it up to now because I still suffer when I run out or forget to take it. 
It's not like the other valium types which are short-acting; that is to say that the body gets rid of it quickly; clonazepam is a long-acting med.


----------



## birdiehead

Sleepwalker said:


> Hang on, please. There is hope. Is there a lot of anxiety with you?
> Actually, I never had strong emotions at all to begin with (or they were all bottled up by age 10), save some angry outbursts in my teens.
> I have been spared a lot of suffering because of lamotrigine and clonazepam; especially intolerant muscle tension and mental exhaustion, which I attribute to high anxiety levels. Life is more tolerable now.
> 
> Have you ever tried clonazepam and lamotrigine?
> Lamotrigine takes weeks to begin working and the dosage is increased very slowly because of the (small) risk of a serious rash reaction. Lamotrigine seems to have a particular therapeutic dose for an individual and anything above or below that doesn't seem to make much of a positive impact.
> Only when that dosage was reached did I notice an improvement in my energy and anxiety levels. So be patient and allow time for it to work.
> In my case, when I hit 100mg X 2 daily, did I feel the real effect. As regards the clonazepam; contrary to what some have experienced on this board, I find clonazepam to be effective over a long period of time (in my case-over 8 yrs and counting).
> It still works for me at 2mg/day and I'm not tolerant to it up to now because I still suffer when I run out or forget to take it.
> It's not like the other valium types which are short-acting; that is to say that the body gets rid of it quickly; clonazepam is a long-acting med.


i used to have a ton of anxiety my whole life. i depersonalized when i was 18 after an lsd trip. now i'm 35. but a year or so ago i started dissociating from myself and haven't felt any emotions since. it was like my soul was ripped from my body. now i feel nothing at all. it's unbearable. i took anafranil and luvox for years and it really helped me. then it stopped working. i'm at 100mg of lamotrigine now and celexa. i don't have anxiety anymore. i just feel like a dead person. clonazepam does nothing now because i have no anxiety. i just don't know what to do anymore because i don't wanna live in this state. but i'm still fighting....


----------



## pboy

birdiehead said:


> i used to have a ton of anxiety my whole life. i depersonalized when i was 18 after an lsd trip. now i'm 35. but a year or so ago i started dissociating from myself and haven't felt any emotions since. it was like my soul was ripped from my body. now i feel nothing at all. it's unbearable. i took anafranil and luvox for years and it really helped me. then it stopped working. i'm at 100mg of lamotrigine now and celexa. i don't have anxiety anymore. i just feel like a dead person. clonazepam does nothing now because i have no anxiety. i just don't know what to do anymore because i don't wanna live in this state. but i'm still fighting....


Hi, I just wanted to point out that an SSRI like celexa can numb your emotions. 
I take Lexapro, which is like a stronger version of Celexa, and it really numbed me out even though it helped my depression.
I dont know why exactly, but most anti-depressants seem to have this numbing effect.

It's a difficult situation though, because coming off an SSRI can cause bad anxiety and withdrawal reactions.

I am considering trying Lamotrigine to help the SSRI withdrawal and DP.


----------



## Steph Marie

i've had DP for 4 years. Im taking 50mg of Zoloft. its not helping at all. My physcologist told me I just have anxioty. thats all. But, I know thats not it. And, she also told me I don't need to see a therapist about anything (my friend dying and such.) So, i dont trust her judgement anymore. What should I do?


----------



## manda28

pboy said:


> Hi, I just wanted to point out that an SSRI like celexa can numb your emotions.
> I take Lexapro, which is like a stronger version of Celexa, and it really numbed me out even though it helped my depression.
> I dont know why exactly, but most anti-depressants seem to have this numbing effect.
> 
> It's a difficult situation though, because coming off an SSRI can cause bad anxiety and withdrawal reactions.
> 
> I am considering trying Lamotrigine to help the SSRI withdrawal and DP.


Do SSRI's really help with the DP/DR feelings though? I'm starting Pristiq tomorrow and nervous that it will make these feelings worse!


----------



## LogLady

Citalopram (Celexa) hasn't by any means cured me of marijuana induced dp/dr, but it has somewhat reduced my symptoms enough so I that can be much more functional and don't feel completely debilitated. I started with 10mg, felt a dramatic change after a few days, then started relapsing, then upped it to 20mg, got some pretty bad side effects (severe insomnia, headaches), then felt better again, then relapsed again, and now I'm somewhere in the middle. Although it hasn't had any lasting affects it still helps me stay out of the worst this disorder can get, and it restored my ability to read, thank god.


----------



## Exquiza

-


----------



## Buckky

Good decision, but keep in mind that the medication is just take the stress out of our mind.
If your Psychiatrist have good experience then he would help to resolve your problem unless it would we 
regular "How did you feel when it happened"


----------



## Claymore

The only meds out of the UPTEEN MILLION i've tried are as follows:

Ativan-Somewhat cleared up the visual DR so that my vision didn't look as wierd.
Xanax-Keeps me calm to the point where I can at least (for the most part) handle the constant anxiety.

Percocet or Oxycontin-The best med i've tried since DP. Doesen't make me high, it just completely wipes out DP so I feel like I did before DP.


----------



## kate_edwin

Careful with those clay, they're all extremely addictive


----------



## Claymore

kate_edwin said:


> Careful with those clay, they're all extremely addictive


After 7 years of this, I don't think addiction could be worse than DPD.


----------



## kate_edwin

I'm sure there are dozens of people here who would tell you different. Just drop by an aa or na meeting. It's not something you'd want to deal with. It would have you wishing for dp


----------



## Claymore

kate_edwin said:


> I'm sure there are dozens of people here who would tell you different. Just drop by an aa or na meeting. It's not something you'd want to deal with. It would have you wishing for dp


I'm sorry Kate, if you've had people in your life who have suffered from addiction. I have, my Father, who was killed in 2010, was 57 and he suffered from addiction his entire life. The first drug he ever did, when he was 15, was acid. Then it went to shooting heroin and cocaine. No matter how many times he tried to stop, it would always creep its way back up. He would almost have it out of his system and someone would come and put a freaking 8-ball in his mailbox. So I know about addiction, he taught me how to snort pain pills. But don't think of him as a bad person for doing that but he was pretty much absent from my life till I was about 15, then I chose to spend time with him and really get to know him. But because he hadn't been there, and he was doing stuff himself, he didn't feel like he could say I couldn't do it, he would feel like a hypocrite. He felt like if I was going to take pills and drink, he would rather me do it safely with him than go out and do it with someone else and something really bad happen. And the only reason he gave me that first percocet is because I was panicing several times a week and going to the E.R. and I had no health insurance. So one day I was freaking out and about to call 911 again and he said "wait, here, take this and see if it helps you calm down, because you can't keep making these hospital trips and they aren't even helping you". So I took it and about 15 minutes later, I was calm and felt more real than I had in years. So to keep me from going to the E.R. he started giving me 3 a day. I've done them off and on since then. Its like if I have them i'll take them, if not, I don't go seeking them. But if I was addicted, I don't understand how that, in any way, could be worse than DP. DPD is like hell on earth.


----------



## kate_edwin

Percocet is not for panic or anxiety. It's not a good idea to use it that way. There is no such thing as a child "safely" using drugs with a parent. You're self medicating, and it's not the way to go.

But it's your life.


----------



## Claymore

kate_edwin said:


> Percocet is not for panic or anxiety. It's not a good idea to use it that way. There is no such thing as a child "safely" using drugs with a parent. You're self medicating, and it's not the way to go.
> 
> But it's your life.


I know its not for that. Just like prozosin is a hypertension med but my psych fives it to me to help with bad dreams, and it honestly helps. Just because it isnt a medications origional purpose, doesnt mean it cant help with other things. I found out later with research, that oxycodone has anti-dissociative properties.


----------



## kate_edwin

No it's not like you can use beta blockers for anxiety.

I don't understand why people, all sorts of people, take using things like oxy and pain pills so lightly.

Are you at least honest with the dr who gives them to you about why you take it?


----------



## frog_eater

hello all,

I just created an account to say that Zyprexa(5mg) works 100% for me, I don't have dp/dr anymore. On the other hand I'm still depressed but I think it will go away now. I take it along with seroplex(20mg). I hope it will help you =)

Stay strong !


----------



## Rawry

I started off taking 25mg of clomipramine and titrated up to 50mg. This (in combination with dp/anxiety/ocd self help books + mindfullness and acceptance) has finally put an end to my intrusive thoughts/images, as well as reoccuring thoughts/loops/obsession of past events AND rumination in general. I didn't feel at all 'fixed' even with the vast amount of effort I was putting into treating myself. I decided to start taking lamictal after doing countless hours of obsessive research (one of my talents/hobbies) and have titrated up to 100mg slowly. Lamictal has helped keep me in the moment, keep me even and logical, and it's also helped me remember the entirety of my life (except some repressed memories). I feel as though it's helped put me back into reality. It's hard for me to say however. The biggest change (other than having my OBNOXIOUS intrusive thoughts stop altogether) was when I started taking wellbutrin. I started recently on 150mg SR and I'm amazed at the difference I'm my productivity, outlook, focus (train of thought improved tremendously), motivation, sociability, drive, and the feeling of being back in reality. I no longer feel (as someone somewhere on the internet wrote) like a piece of furniture when I'm in a room of people.

I'm actively engaged both in social situations and in life. I can accept mild PERCEIVED social failures/mishaps/mistakes and move past them instantaneously without rumination, and even real ones. I'm finally living in the moment again and it feels great. I would say this combination has me feeling nearly as good as I felt on Nardil, and that's saying a lot. I like this combo more though because I feel like I'm earning my self confidence, self esteem, and anxiety free self as opposed to having it handed to me on a silver platter. I will probably add 30-45mg of remeron to help with sexual function (how can people take more than 50mg of clomipramine?!), counteract the weight loss of wellbutrin, help with anxiety/depr, and to replace Sonata. I need to work on "social agoraphobia" and confidence still, but I'm working on that.

I forgot to mention, I can finally almost see the color white again!! I don't know if it's placebo or lamictal really is killing off my visual snow but it's a miracle that I've actually gone a whole day without even remembering I have VS!!!!! This is huge for me you have no idea. This is my first post. I just wanted to inform everyone of a combo that seems to work pretty damn well. I don't plan on increasing the wellbutrin as I foresee memory loss being an issue like it was when I was younger. No memory issues currently (abnormal ones anyway lol). Only SEs are dry mouth occasionally if I don't stay hydrated, E.D., anorgasm (not a bad thing for a guy really), and a bit of weight loss from wellbutrin (have to eat constantly to maintain weight/muscle). FYI, wellbutrin has increased my sex drive, obsessive tendencies (perfect balance though no intrusive thoughts just productivity), and anxiety to an extent. However, because my anxiety is nearly all social and it's allowed me to socialize more easily/naturally, there's an overall decrease in my anxiety as a whole. Will update as time goes on considering I haven't been on this combo long enough to say that I'm receiving optimal theraputic benefit. Can't wait for even LESS side effects as time goes on considering mine are so minimal.


----------



## Farther

Rawry said:


> I started off taking 25mg of clomipramine and titrated up to 50mg. This (in combination with dp/anxiety/ocd self help books + mindfullness and acceptance) has finally put an end to my intrusive thoughts/images, as well as reoccuring thoughts/loops/obsession of past events AND rumination in general. I didn't feel at all 'fixed' even with the vast amount of effort I was putting into treating myself. I decided to start taking lamictal after doing countless hours of obsessive research (one of my talents/hobbies) and have titrated up to 100mg slowly. Lamictal has helped keep me in the moment, keep me even and logical, and it's also helped me remember the entirety of my life (except some repressed memories). I feel as though it's helped put me back into reality. It's hard for me to say however. The biggest change (other than having my OBNOXIOUS intrusive thoughts stop altogether) was when I started taking wellbutrin. I started recently on 150mg SR and I'm amazed at the difference I'm my productivity, outlook, focus (train of thought improved tremendously), motivation, sociability, drive, and the feeling of being back in reality. I no longer feel (as someone somewhere on the internet wrote) like a piece of furniture when I'm in a room of people.
> 
> I'm actively engaged both in social situations and in life. I can accept mild PERCEIVED social failures/mishaps/mistakes and move past them instantaneously without rumination, and even real ones. I'm finally living in the moment again and it feels great. I would say this combination has me feeling nearly as good as I felt on Nardil, and that's saying a lot. I like this combo more though because I feel like I'm earning my self confidence, self esteem, and anxiety free self as opposed to having it handed to me on a silver platter. I will probably add 30-45mg of remeron to help with sexual function (how can people take more than 50mg of clomipramine?!), counteract the weight loss of wellbutrin, help with anxiety/depr, and to replace Sonata. I need to work on "social agoraphobia" and confidence still, but I'm working on that.
> 
> I forgot to mention, I can finally almost see the color white again!! I don't know if it's placebo or lamictal really is killing off my visual snow but it's a miracle that I've actually gone a whole day without even remembering I have VS!!!!! This is huge for me you have no idea. This is my first post. I just wanted to inform everyone of a combo that seems to work pretty damn well. I don't plan on increasing the wellbutrin as I foresee memory loss being an issue like it was when I was younger. No memory issues currently (abnormal ones anyway lol). Only SEs are dry mouth occasionally if I don't stay hydrated, E.D., anorgasm (not a bad thing for a guy really), and a bit of weight loss from wellbutrin (have to eat constantly to maintain weight/muscle). FYI, wellbutrin has increased my sex drive, obsessive tendencies (perfect balance though no intrusive thoughts just productivity), and anxiety to an extent. However, because my anxiety is nearly all social and it's allowed me to socialize more easily/naturally, there's an overall decrease in my anxiety as a whole. Will update as time goes on considering I haven't been on this combo long enough to say that I'm receiving optimal theraputic benefit. Can't wait for even LESS side effects as time goes on considering mine are so minimal.


Wow, that sounds fantastic. Especially the visual snow going away. It's hard to forget about having dp when your whole visual field is engulfed with stuff that says, "hey pay attention to me" and that's when you start obsessing, or at least when I do. Anyway, good job. It's always lifting to hear about someone getting better. I understand wellbutrin is common, no? Well, I've been checking out lamictal a lot lately and I know that it is not so common. It's not common to ask for/ be prescribed an anticonvulsant/anti pyschotic either, even if it has an off treatment label for anxiety/depersonalization. The average shrink will want to do your generic SSRI. So I'm wondering by what means did you get lamictal?


----------



## rnina123

Sorry but i get annoyed when other people tell other people not take meds.saying its the easy way out or a quick fix.but everybody has to undertand that different things work for different ppl.ive done the eating well,positive thinkiing,mindfullness,accept dp dr but my dp is getting worser,ive decided to go on meds.cuz i just need a little help,im at the point of i want to die so i just need at least a lil relief or peace.i rember when i first got dp i was put ob med,i was actually still living a good life,i wuld get upset cuz dp was there but didnt bother me much.i culd still function


----------



## AMUNT

couldnt agree more with rnina123, those ppl are cunts and they cant think that far


----------



## AMUNT

so im gonna be starting on this SSRI this week.. citalopram.. but my question is will i (4-6 weeks into the future) be able to feel exitment and feelings like for say cheering on a football team and another thing, this sexual drive thing only for the first weeks or all the time when you take it?


----------



## CoffeeGirl9

How do people feel about cymbalta and trazadone mix?


----------



## eter

CoffeeGirl9 said:


> How do people feel about cymbalta and trazadone mix?


I have no personal experience of that, but I would say, if you have a doctor that has prescribed you that, keep that doctor for a little wile if there is nothing major telling you to not. Seems like a quite updated and regarding meds, smart doctor. I would like to know if you stand on those meds at moment, and if so, what dosages? I would also be interested in following, how it works for you. If you are offered to try these in a combination, but not yet have, I would like to encourage you to do so.


----------

